# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Κατάθλιψη Κοκατίλ

## Ανδρίκος

Καλησπέρα σας.. έχω ένα θηλυκό κοκατίλ 1 χρόνου το οποίο τις τελευταίες μέρες (1-2 βδομάδες) 
μου παρουσιάζει μια μορφή κατάθλιψης... Πριν αυτές τις 1-2 βδομάδες ήταν πιο δραστήριοι, πιο
Εκδιλοτικό και κάπως πιο φασαριοζικο.. τώρα τελευταία όμως βαριέται συνεχώς, συνεχώς κοιμάται 
και δείχνει πως του συμβαίνει κάτι.. όταν το βγάζω από το κλουβί γίνεται ΛΙΓΟ πιο ζοϊρο αλλά 
και παλυ μετά από λίγη ώρα θα σταματήσει ότι κάνει και θα κοιμηθεί.. Επίσης έκανε λίγο διαρια 
Πριν λίγο καιρό αλλά του έδωσα ένα φάρμακο και τώρα τα καλά του είναι καλύτερα... Αλλά η
Κατάθλιψη συνεχίζει..
Μήπως είναι άρρωστο ή όντως έχει κατάθλιψη;;;


 Ας απαντήσει κάποιος παρακαλώ γιατί ανησυχώ για το χειρότερο...

----------


## Chilli & Coockoo

Καλησπέρα, επειδή τα συμπτώματα που ανέφερες τα είχε και το δικό μου κοκατιλ την ειχα
πάει στον πτηνιατρο, την εξέτασε και με 2 κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων που της έδινα πρωί - βράδυ με σύριγγα σε μια εβδομάδα ήταν περδίκι. Ελπίζω να γίνει γρήγορα καλά και το δικό σου!

----------


## amastro

Ανδρέα, από αυτά που λες, φαίνεται να είναι άρρωστο το πουλί.
Τι φάρμακο του έδωσες;

----------


## Ανδρίκος

> Ανδρέα, από αυτά που λες, φαίνεται να είναι άρρωστο το πουλί.
> Τι φάρμακο του έδωσες;


Του είχα δώσει ένα φάρμακο για την διαρια το οποίο διαλιεται στο νερό.. Του το έδωσα για 
5 μέρες και τώρα τα κακά του είναι καλύτερα. Αλλά η κατάθλιψη συνεχίζει.. συνεχώς κοιμάται

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Θα πρέπει να την πάω σε κτηνίατρο;;;

----------


## amastro

> Θα πρέπει να την πάω σε κτηνίατρο;;;


Καλό θα ήταν.
*Λίστα Πτηνιάτρων*

----------


## Ανδρίκος

> Καλησπέρα, επειδή τα συμπτώματα που ανέφερες τα είχε και το δικό μου κοκατιλ την ειχα
> πάει στον πτηνιατρο, την εξέτασε και με 2 κοκτέιλ φαρμάκων που της έδινα πρωί - βράδυ με σύριγγα σε μια εβδομάδα ήταν περδίκι. Ελπίζω να γίνει γρήγορα καλά και το δικό σου!


Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι φάρμακα του είχατε δώσει εσείς αν θυμάστε;;;

----------


## Ανδρίκος

> Του είχα δώσει ένα φάρμακο για την διαρια το οποίο διαλιεται στο νερό.. Του το έδωσα για 
> 5 μέρες και τώρα τα κακά του είναι καλύτερα. Αλλά η κατάθλιψη συνεχίζει.. συνεχώς κοιμάται


Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε τι φάρμακα του δίνατε εσείς για να έχω και εγώ μια ιδέα;;;

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Επίσης έχει μια μικρή καράφλα στο κεφάλι της ενώ έχει περάσει ήδη ένας χρόνος
από την γέννηση της και δεν έχει βγάλει μαλλιά.. Σε αυτό φτάνει καμία μετάλλαξη;;
Επίσης σήμερα είναι καλύτερα.. αρχίζει και ξανακελαϊδαει και είναι πιο ζοϊρη!!!!
Μάλλον ήταν κάποιο μικρό κρυολόγημα..

----------

